# FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 HP ML110 G6



## celt (May 29, 2011)

At my wits end with this box. I have an HP ML110 G6 with 8.2 amd64 installed. No errors, no issues in any logs. Runs great. After about three, maybe four days, the box is just wedged. No console error, no console messages, nothing. The only suspect item is the on-board bge NIC has the activity light flashing really fast. At this point, there is nothing to do but manually power it down, it responds to nothing.

Any ideas at all?


----------

